# Incinerator Design



## jeneje (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey Everbody,
I would like to get input on this design, good or bad please. As we all know incineration is a must for good refining. So I wanted to design something that might be of use without spending alot of money to build. 

I will be using fire brick and 1/4" heat tempered steel along with flue tile and propane gas to fire it. The main use for me is too incinerate IC chips, boards, and other misc items. This is not for melting or smelting.

The furnace box will be 2' x 2' x 2' made out of fire brick with a 1/4" steel door, using two 2" propane torchs to heat, with a damper at the top. the ideal is to allow the heat and smoke to gather inside a 4' x 4' x4' retainer and be scrubbed with a water or caustic solution to remove as much contaminates as possible before exiting the outer flue. Using an afterburner was a thought but not knowing the materials and chemical makeup i turned to using 5 inline filters insted. I may need to add a suction fan to help remove the smoke from the holding chamber, don't know yet. 

Take a look and see what you guys think and please don't be shy with the comments. If this works and is cheap enought we can all befit from it. 

I will be the ginnepig.... :lol: 

Kenneth


----------



## kurt (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Kennith

I've been racking my brain on this one -"one" of the problems for us back yard refiners is in getting complete incineration of the chips when trying to incinerate any kind of volume of chips so you can efectivly get complete crushing at the crushing stage. 

My understanding is that the big boys use an incinerator that incoperates a tumbler to tumble the material so it exposes surface area to the flame. Other wise - in a stationary incinerator - chips laying agianst the side of the incinerator &/or chips laying agianst each other (if you have them piled to beep) in the middle &/or chips that don't get direct exposure to the flame
don't get complete incineration.

So far I have come up with a few ideas to at least - "in part" over come this problem in order to increase the volume of chips us back yard refiners can incinerate using a stationary incinerator.

Today I am busy helping my brother finish up a project so don't have time to post details but will take some pics of how I am doing it now along with some of my ideas on how to up scale & improve it.

Kurt


----------



## jeneje (Jul 14, 2011)

kurt said:


> Hi Kennith
> 
> I've been racking my brain on this one -"one" of the problems for us back yard refiners is in getting complete incineration of the chips when trying to incinerate any kind of volume of chips so you can efectivly get complete crushing at the crushing stage.
> 
> ...



Hey Kurt, I see your/our prolbem here, one way would be use a stanious steel wire mess molded into a round - (like a propane tank) with high grade steel rods inserted in bearings set into the brick fire box. I dont know yet how to turn it. Just a thought.

Kenneth


----------



## Oz (Jul 14, 2011)

For what it is worth, if I had to design around this rough idea I would use a conical incineration chamber (heated from its exterior) with air injected from the bottom of the cone. Un-incinerated pieces would tend to accumulate at the bottom of the cone only to be met with fresh air while still in the incineration zone. This provides the oxygen needed for incineration exactly where it is needed while stirring the contents. Mechanical movement or stirring in this high temperature environment would be problematic at a minimum. 

Keep it simple with no moving parts. Yes you still need an afterburner with sufficient dwell time to destroy the toxic gases.


----------



## 4metals (Jul 14, 2011)

Of all of the stuff that I've incinerated over the years, circuit boards are the worst. I've seen incinersteators that could burn 3 full 55 drums of jewelers sweeps without a puff, send up black smoke from half a dozen circuit boards. OK they weren't tiny boards but they were no more than 18" square each. We had to feed the boards in one by one to do it smokeless. It has been my experience that an afterburner will eliminate smoke because smoke is incompletely combusted material. A spray nozzle in the chamber will make steam but if the smoke is black sooty uncombusted material you'll have black steam. 

Check out this thread,http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=56&p=104382#p104382 no sense reinventing the wheel, medical waste (like boxes of syringes they talk about) are pretty nasty too, if the economical design of that incinerator does the job, I'd vote to use it.


----------



## NoIdea (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi All, incineration of the raw material, as you all have experianced, is nasty, all that cleaning of smokey gasses, dioxins etc. 

I use pyrolysis, directing the cracked gasses back into the burner for extra heat. Only 10% of the heat value of plastic is require for the pyrolysis process. I usually turn off my starting heat source after the reactor becomes self supporting in way of fuel. Heat needs to be restored later after the process starts to run out of volitile organics within.

This make the incineration part alot easyier and less messy.

Cheers 

Deano


----------



## Oz (Jul 20, 2011)

NoIdea said:


> I use pyrolysis, directing the cracked gasses back into the burner for extra heat.


That sounds like how I used to make charcoal. Do you have any pictures or diagrams?


----------



## NoIdea (Jul 20, 2011)

No problem, ill take some tomarrow, kinda late here down under to do it now :lol: 

Deano


----------

